# Reghunter and Spyhunter



## H61MAD2V (Jan 26, 2013)

I used this software and it ended up corrupting the plug in Splashtop connect on my browser on my computer, so i had to reset Internet explorer to it's default settings, do people recommend to use this software on computers? Does this do actually bad then good? What do people think of these software? Just curious. I have not used it since this happened.

http://www.enigmasoftware.com/products/


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 26, 2013)

Both are garbage.  Use CCleaner and any free antivirus program such as Avast or Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## H61MAD2V (Jan 26, 2013)

johnb35 said:


> Both are garbage.  Use CCleaner and any free antivirus program such as Avast or Microsoft Security Essentials.



That's exactly what my friend says. I wish i never purchased it now, what a waste of money. Thanks for the Info.


----------



## Kevington (Jan 26, 2016)

I ran a little experiment on RegHunter.  Despite using CCleaner on my registry, RegHunter always found around 37 errors.  So I deleted all the crap on my computer using CCleaner, ran RegHunter, let it "repair" my registry, then immediately rebooted and without running any other software, ran RegHunter again.  Wouldn't you know it, it found almost the same errors again - and presumably it had just fixed them!!  So my conclusion is that either this product creates sham errors to justify its existence, or it is totally ineffective.  I have since removed both RegHunter and SpyHunter from my computer, written off my first six month's subscription to experience, and emailed the vendors to cancel my subscription.  Incidentally, after removing both products, I also did a search of my registry and removed residual references to these products.


----------



## beers (Jan 26, 2016)

H61MAD2V said:


> Does this do actually bad then good?



I don't think particularly 'bad' software has ever had a change of heart


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 26, 2016)

beers said:


> I don't think particularly 'bad' software has ever had a change of heart



Bad boy replying to a post made almost 3 years ago.


----------



## Laquer Head (Jan 26, 2016)

Happy 3 year anniversary "thread", you've been a good solid performer and deserve this recognition.. 

"Thread" 2013-2016


----------



## beers (Jan 26, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Bad boy replying to a post made almost 3 years ago.


Oh FML.


----------

